# Harequin Rasbora Pair



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

I was playing my Xbox the other day, since it's right next to the tank, and I realized that a pair of my rasboras were seem to be mating. The female was just sitting there, while the male was doing everything in his power to mate with her. I have three in the tank, pretty sure 2 are males and only one female, so maybe I'll get lucky with a spawn sometime soon. I have an large amazon sword in the tank to use a broad leaf plant, since I know that some tetras lay their eggs on broad leaves, but I'm not really sure what the other specifications are. Any help on this one?


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Anybody? Please dont post all at once ;P


----------

